# Welches MMORPG für Anfänger?



## firewalker2k (26. Oktober 2004)

*Welches MMORPG für Anfänger?*

Ich hab irgendwie Lust drauf, mal nen MMORPG zu spielen..

Hab aber in dieser Richtung noch keine Erfahrungen.. Welche sind für Einsteiger ganz lustig? Gibts welche zum Downloaden und Probespielen oder muss ich mir die im Laden kaufen? Paar Infos wären nett  Sollte vielleicht anfangs net zu komplex sein, am liebsten wäre mir ja ein DSA-Online, aber das gibts wohl nicht 

EDIT: Teste grad mal Neocron 2 ^^


----------



## iam-cool (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welches MMORPG für Anfänger?*



			
				firewalker2k am 26.10.2004 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab irgendwie Lust drauf, mal nen MMORPG zu spielen..
> 
> Hab aber in dieser Richtung noch keine Erfahrungen.. Welche sind für Einsteiger ganz lustig? Gibts welche zum Downloaden und Probespielen oder muss ich mir die im Laden kaufen? Paar Infos wären nett  Sollte vielleicht anfangs net zu komplex sein, am liebsten wäre mir ja ein DSA-Online, aber das gibts wohl nicht
> 
> EDIT: Teste grad mal Neocron 2 ^^




Naja Neocron und Einsteiger freundlich................ Ich empfehle auf WOW oder Everquest2 zu warten, beide Games sollen ziemlich Einsteiger freundlich sein und haben dazu noch ne nette Grafik .


----------



## firewalker2k (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welches MMORPG für Anfänger?*

Ja, habs gemerkt ^^ Peile in Neocron GAR NIX ^^ Weiß net mal, wohin am Anfang, was zu tun..


----------



## Bond007 (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welches MMORPG für Anfänger?*



			
				firewalker2k am 26.10.2004 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, habs gemerkt ^^ Peile in Neocron GAR NIX ^^ Weiß net mal, wohin am Anfang, was zu tun..



Einspielen musst du dich sowieso in jedes MMORPG. Ist gerade für jemanden der komplett neu anfängt nicht unbedingt einfach. Zu EQ2 kann ich nicht viel sagen aber bei WoW kann man eigentlich schon von Einsteigerfreundlichkeit reden. Eigentlich erklärt sich das ganze Spiel prima von selber und auch die Quests geben eigentlich immer eine Richtung vor. Ich denke aber, dass EQ2 auch einsteigerfreundlich sein wird, aber es soll noch sehr verbugt sein. Außerdem gibts dort kein PVP, aber das muss ja jeder Spieler selber entscheiden was er lieber mag.


----------



## firewalker2k (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welches MMORPG für Anfänger?*

Mh, ja, mit WoW hab ich mal geliebäugelt - aber kA, wie lange ich das spielen würde und ob es mir auch wirklich so viel Spaß bringt  Darum würde ich vlt. doch erstmal nen wohl älteres antesten, ob ich wirklich dieses Genre mag ^^


----------



## Bond007 (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welches MMORPG für Anfänger?*



			
				firewalker2k am 26.10.2004 21:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Mh, ja, mit WoW hab ich mal geliebäugelt - aber kA, wie lange ich das spielen würde und ob es mir auch wirklich so viel Spaß bringt  Darum würde ich vlt. doch erstmal nen wohl älteres antesten, ob ich wirklich dieses Genre mag ^^



Ja gut, das musst du wohl immer selber entscheiden. Ich bin sowieso der Meinung, dass solche Spiele auf Dauer nur richtig Spaß machen, wenn man auch einer Gilde beigetreten ist, weil einem sonst zumeist viele Features der Spiele entgehen. Man sollte aber zumindest eine große Freundesliste haben, da es alleine doch ziemlich schnell langweilig wird.


----------



## Gentrie (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welches MMORPG für Anfänger?*

Hi,
ich könnte dir da Everquest 2 ans Herz legen. Das kommt am 11.11. in die Läden hat eine super Grafik und Gameplay ist auch voll ok.Sehr ausführliches Tutorial,keine Tausende Fenster in denen du dich verirrst usw. und danach haste bei fragen tausende andere Spieler 

Bezahlen kannst du per Bankeinzug 13,50€ im Monat.

Wenn du lieber Science Fiktion magst dann würde ich Anarchy Online nehmen an deiner stelle.

Achja und vergess Neocron das ist der allerletzte Schrott. Die werden von der Pcgames nur total promotet weil da wohl Geld fließt und es eine Deutsche Firma entwickelt hat. Aber glaub mir ich habe jedes OnlineRollenspiel gespielt was es gab und Neocron ist wirklich sehr schlecht wenn nicht sogar das schlechteste.


----------



## Iceman (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welches MMORPG für Anfänger?*



			
				Gentrie am 26.10.2004 21:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du lieber Science Fiktion magst dann würde ich Anarchy Online nehmen an deiner stelle.



Jupp, ist imo das momentan beste Sci-Fi MMORPG. Kann man auch 7 Tage kostenlos testen: http://www.anarchy-online.de (wenn du's testest, dann achte darauf, dass du die Trialversion mit Shadowlands nimmst und dann in Jobe startest. In den alten Gebieten ist nur noch wenig los. Edit: Vergiss das *gg* Ich seh grad, dass man mittlerweile Alien Invasion auch schon testen kann. Vielleicht sollt ich es auch mal wieder saugen ^^)

Aber allzu einsteigerfreundlich ist AO nicht grade, da sollte man genug Geduld mitbringen um einfach mal mit dem Interface rumzuspielen und zu testen wofür die verschiedenen Buttons sind. Aber das gilt eigentlich für jedes mir bekannte MMORPG, allerdings kenne ich weder WoW noch EQ2.


----------



## Gentrie (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welches MMORPG für Anfänger?*



			
				Iceman am 26.10.2004 22:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber allzu einsteigerfreundlich ist AO nicht grade, da sollte man genug Geduld mitbringen um einfach mal mit dem Interface rumzuspielen und zu testen wofür die verschiedenen Buttons sind. Aber das gilt eigentlich für jedes mir bekannte MMORPG, allerdings kenne ich weder WoW noch EQ2.




Ja das stimmt leider.Anarchy Online ist nicht das einsteigerfreundlichste. Es gibt aber mittlerweile auch Leute die dich im Spiel anquatschen wenn du grade neu anfängst und dir helfen.Kommt aber immer auf die Uhrzeit an.

Ich bin in der Everquest Beta und kann nur sagen das ist das absolute Hammerspiel 
Und bald ist release... ist release *sing*


----------



## Hawkins (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welches MMORPG für Anfänger?*

Gibt ja massig MMORPG. Welche Richtung tendierst du denn? Eher Sci Fi oder das "klassische" RPG System mit Zauberern und Rittern etc?

Von Sci Fi kann ich Star Wars Galaxies empfehlen. Ein echt super Game und Einsteigerfreundlich. Gibt auch ne menge freundliche Spieler die gerne Neulingen helfen. Musst natürlich wenigstens etwas Star Wars mögen.

WoW schaut auch gut aus, wobei mir die Grafik etwas zu bunt und kitschig ist. Als wenn man in nem Disney Film ist, aber ich werd es auf jeden Fall mal testen.


----------



## Flaffel (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welches MMORPG für Anfänger?*

Ragnarok Online kannst du dir Runterladen und 15 Tage lang testen. Ist ziehmlich einsteigerfreundlich find ich.


----------



## Garrettina (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welches MMORPG für Anfänger?*

Hi Ihr und speziell du!

Hab gerade mal den Thread gelesen und fand das war keine wirkliche Hilfe.
Aber vielleicht kann ich dir etwas weiterhelfen:

1. Magst Du SiFi hol dir dir den 7-Tage-Account von Anarchy Online. Ist zwar in Englisch aber ein deutscher Server. Wenn du im Spiel bist drück die Enter-Taste und gib gib "/cc addbuddy garrettina" ein. Unten rechts ist der Friendsbutton und du wirst sehe ob ich online bin, wenn ja helfe ich dir bei den ersten Schritten, klick dann einfach auf den Namen von mir und sende mir direkt eine Nachricht. 
PS. vergiss den Anfang in Shadowlands, geh nach Rubi Ka (Eingang ICC)

2.Ich mach grad die EQ2 Beta und halte es für das bessere der zwei anstehenden Großen MMORPGs(EQ2 und WoW). Falls du also mehr auf klassische RPG mit Orks, Magiern und so stehst, warte bis zum 11.11. kauf die EQ2 und geh über Community auf "Schuchen": Garrettina, dann versuche ich dir dort zu helfen, auch hier einfach Nachricht senden.

3.Jedes MMORPG kostet viel Einarbeitung (bis zu 7Tagen würde ich denken)
aber dafür wird man in den meisten Fällen mit Spaß über Monate, wenn nicht sogar Jahre getröstet.

4.In den meisten Spielen werden sich Leute finden die dir weiterhelfen, trau dich einfach "rumzuschreien", aber wundere dich nicht, wenn kein Lvl 174 Char mit dir spielen will, dafür bist du "zu klein", aber helfen werden dir - fast - alle. Aber auch hier gilt, Ar...l.. gibt es überall.

5.Keine Angst vor Fehlern. Da du den ersten Char fast immer verskillen wirst, wird er dem entsprechend auch in der Tonne landen, dann ist  man klüger und macht es beim 2. oder erst 3. mal richtig. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.

Grüße 
Garrettina


----------



## Kosty (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welches MMORPG für Anfänger?*

Ja, es kommt eben auch darauf an, was für Szenarien du gerne magst! Eher Fantasy oder eher SciFi? Etwas mit viel Kampf oder mehr mit Handwerk und Handel? Gute Community und Roleplay?

Es gibt sehr viele verschiedene MMORPGs. Die meisten kannst du kostenlos antesten.

Schau mal auf folgenden Übersichtsseiten, was es alles gibt:

http://www.mmorpg-planet.de
http://www.onlinewelten.de
http://www.mmorpg.com

Komplett kostenlos ist auch Rubies of Eventide, ein kleines Fantasy-MMORPG mit kleiner, aber feiner und sehr hilfsbereiter Community.

Auf der aktuellen PC Games gibts nochmal Testversionen von Neocron 2 und Guild Wars.


----------



## firewalker2k (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welches MMORPG für Anfänger?*

Mh, das Szenario ist mir eigentlich relativ egal.. *g* Mal schauen. Ich probier erstmal Anarchy Online aus, danach noch nen paar andre..


----------



## Wamboland (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welches MMORPG für Anfänger?*



			
				firewalker2k am 27.10.2004 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Mh, das Szenario ist mir eigentlich relativ egal.. *g* Mal schauen. Ich probier erstmal Anarchy Online aus, danach noch nen paar andre..



Ich finde auch Dark Age of Camelot recht gut, ist am Anfang leider auch net so leicht, aber normalerweise kann man immer jemanden fragen.
Ich weiss abe rnicht ob es für die EU Server ne kostenlose Testversion gibt.

http://camelot-europe.goa.com/de/index.htm


----------



## Gajeza (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welches MMORPG für Anfänger?*

Wie war denn euer eindruck zu Horizon
ich fand die ideen ganz gut
hat mich schon ziemlich angesprochen so von der innovation her


----------

